# Aufbau von Werbetexte für eine Webseite



## cho-soi (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitz gerade dran eine Webseite neu aufzubauen. In diesem Zuge möchte ich die Texte für die Produkte u. Dienstleistungen neu gestalten. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie ich die Texte aufbauen soll, um die Leser bestmöglich anzusprechen.

Meine Vorstellung:
1. Problembeschreibung
2. Nutzen/Vorteile der angebotenen Dienstleistung/Produkte
3. Genauere Beschreibung der einzelnen Dienstleistungen/Produktmerkmale

Mit 1. soll erst das Problem beschrieben werden und unter 2. wird dem Leser gleich die Lösung für das (unter 1.) beschriebene Problem. Konnte mit Punkt 1. und 2. das Interesse geweckt werden, kann sich der Leser unter 3. weiter informieren.

Das ist das wenige, was aus meinem Studium zu dem Thema noch vorhanden ist. Leider finde ich unter google aber keine frei zugängliche Literatur dazu. Kann mir einer von Euch bitte weiter helfen? Was kann ich besser machen? Ist mein Ansatz falsch? ...

Vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüße
Cho-Soi


----------

